# Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Setembro 2007



## RMira (29 Ago 2007 às 13:03)

Reparem bem na alteração ao nível do Jet que vos tinha referido ontem. Este já mergulha visivelmente para Sul:





Certamente Fil ainda teremos alguns bons dias de Verão em Setembro mas penso e era isso que eu pretendia dizer, que a estabilidade como a que conhecemos no Verão tem os dias contados. O GFS volta a colocar bastante humidade a entrar dia 4 continuando a dotá-lo como um dia de volte-face no estado do tempo. Até lá vamos ter bastante calor e subidas consecutivas da temperatura.

Por outro lado, o GFS e o ECM concordam que para o fim da 1ª semana o padrão do estado do tempo está a mudar, se bem que aqui o GFS é mais optimista para um Outono antecipado:





Vamos aguardar pelo desenvolvimento do estado do tempo...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Ago 2007 às 22:56)

*Re: Previsões e Alertas - Agosto 2007*

Boa Noite!

Os nossos irmãos galegos dizem que lá pro final da proxima semana a coisa poderá ficar instável:

"A primeira metade da semana, caracterizarase polo predominio da influencia anticiclónica sobre Galicia con tempo seco e soleado; pero de cara a segunda metade, a tendencia será a inestabilizarse pouco a pouco o tempo. *As temperaturas acadarán valores altos incluso para a época do ano*."

Aí vem mais calor!


----------



## RMira (30 Ago 2007 às 11:43)

*Re: Previsões e Alertas - Agosto 2007*



Flaviense21 disse:


> Boa Noite!
> 
> Os nossos irmãos galegos dizem que lá pro final da proxima semana a coisa poderá ficar instável:
> 
> ...



Olá bons dia...

É verdade, parece que se confirma que vamos mesmo voltar às trovoadas:





E depois o GFS coloca o pico da situação à volta de dia 6 (vejam aquela energia ):





Certo que ainda falta muito tempo mas é uma situação de certo modo já esperada!


----------



## squidward (30 Ago 2007 às 13:28)

*Re: Previsões e Alertas - Agosto 2007*

ui...isso era LINDO!!! a ver se desta vez não apanho uma banhada como a do fim-de-semana passado


----------



## mocha (30 Ago 2007 às 14:30)

*Re: Previsões e Alertas - Agosto 2007*

se assim for, não puderei postar aqui a ocorrência, pois irei de ferias, mas quando voltar prometo fazer um resumo alargado, quem sabe com algum registo


----------



## RMira (30 Ago 2007 às 18:36)

*Re: Previsões e Alertas - Agosto 2007*

Para comparar com a saida das 06Z aqui fica o CAPE para a das 12Z:





Só digo uma coisa...BRUTAL!!! O GFS volta a indicar um panorama que penso ainda mais forte que o anterior...mas vamos ver...isto é


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (30 Ago 2007 às 18:55)

*Re: Previsões e Alertas - Agosto 2007*

Sou pessimista por natureza! Já vi mapas anteriores parecidos e... nada! Bom vou aguardar!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (30 Ago 2007 às 20:02)

*Re: Previsões e Alertas - Agosto 2007*



mirones disse:


> Olá bons dia...
> 
> É verdade, parece que se confirma que vamos mesmo voltar às trovoadas:
> 
> ...



MeteoGaliza:

"A primeira metade da semana, caracterizarase polo predominio da influencia anticiclónica sobre Galicia con tempo seco e soleado; *pero de cara a segunda metade, a tendencia será a inestabilizarse, con posibilidade de chuvascos treboentos. As temperaturas acadarán valores altos incluso para a época do ano.*"


----------



## Minho (30 Ago 2007 às 23:07)

*Re: Previsões e Alertas - Agosto 2007*

Muito bonito de ser sem dúvida. Será que é isto que nos vai reservar Setembro? 

A circulação zonal continua fraca e volta e meia temos vaguadas e desprendimentos de DISAs. E o previsto para a próxima semana é mais do mesmo. 

*Mapa ventos a 300hPa*















*De qualquer maneira os mapas estão a mostrar uma subida do Jet o que indicia sol e calor para Setembro com possíveis desprendimentos de Depressões em Altura*  . Vamos ver....


.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Ago 2007 às 04:02)

*Re: Previsões e Alertas - Agosto 2007*

Pelo menos podemos contar com calor até à 1ª semana de Setembro, inclusivé. Já não é nada mau.
Para a região de Lisboa, prevêem-se dias com temperaturas máximas a rondar os *33 ºC* ou* 35 ºC* com céu limpo e vento calmo.
Parece que vamos gozar desta estabilidade durante cerca de 5 ou 6 dias, pelo que tenho andado a ver.


----------



## Vince (31 Ago 2007 às 17:46)

Isto teoricamente deveria ir para o Tempo tropical, mas dada a localização, vem para aqui.

Há já umas 2 ou 3 semanas tivemos uma depressão a NW dos Açores que se aguentou naquele local imenso tempo, que depois deu lugar a outra, também ela persistente e meio encurralada pelo Jet naquele local.

Esta última depressão desde ontem ou mesmo anteontem apresenta um dos sinais típicos e suspeitos de uma transição tropical ou subtropical, ou seja, um nucleo frio a evoluir para um nucleo quente (warmcore). Esse sinal é a convecção próxima do nucleo. Ontem era apenas num dos quadrantes, e hoje parece mais uniforme. Este sistema não é de características muito diferente do Invest96L em vigor. E hoje o NHC finalmente abordou o assunto numa discussion e no outlook.







Existe alguma probalidade do próximo Invest ser este ... embora claro que a temperatura da água naquela zona não seja nada favorável.








> A NEARLY STATIONARY AND RATHER STRONG NON-TROPICAL LOW HAS DEVELOPED
> ABOUT 700 MILES EAST-SOUTHEAST OF CAPE RACE NEWFOUNDLAND. *THIS
> SYSTEM HAS BEGUN TO ACQUIRE SOME TROPICAL CHARACTERISTICS* AND WILL
> BE CLOSELY MONITORED FOR SIGNS OF ADDITIONAL DEVELOPMENT.
> ...




*QuikSCAT*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (31 Ago 2007 às 18:03)

Bela imagem, mas se a água naquela região está tão fria como aqui... CAPUT... Não deve durar muito!
Bom registo!


----------



## Fil (31 Ago 2007 às 18:10)

Ainda por cima este ano as nossas águas estão mais frias. Esta primeira semana de Setembro podemos até ter uma onda de calor, a primeira do verão, tendo em conta que as médias do mês são mais baixas e por isso torna-se mais fácil que isso aconteça.


----------



## Vince (31 Ago 2007 às 19:14)

Fil disse:


> Ainda por cima este ano as nossas águas estão mais frias. Esta primeira semana de Setembro podemos até ter uma onda de calor, a primeira do verão, tendo em conta que as médias do mês são mais baixas e por isso torna-se mais fácil que isso aconteça.



Naquela zona a água tem tido uma anomalia positiva jeitosa. Mas claro que mesmo com a anomalia, não são temperaturas muito favoráveis, mas de qualquer forma ajudam a explicar o que se está a passar.


*25 de Agosto*


----------



## Minho (1 Set 2007 às 00:32)

*Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*

A convectividade esperada já se esfumou completamente. O AA instalou-se com força sobre as Ilhas Britânicas.... Calor assegurado para toda a próxima semana, com ventos de Leste e Sudeste


----------



## Minho (3 Set 2007 às 23:19)

Muito mal para quem está a trabalhar e bom para quem agora tirou férias.

Finalmente a circulação zonal é agora forte e altas latitudes, nada parece desalojar o Anticiclone de cima de nós nos próximos oito dias... É tempo de fazer praia... aproveitem!


----------



## CMPunk (4 Set 2007 às 14:22)

Boas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Epah ja nao vinha aki á algum tempo, deskulpem pessoal tive fora de casa durante uma semana, fui passar ferias para Lagos, voltei ainda á pouco.

Bem como ando aqui sem informações, algum alerta para daki a dias ou está tudo mt calmo amigos??

Um abraço pa todos.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (5 Set 2007 às 19:16)

Mas que seca de Setembro! Mais uma vez os amigos da MeteoGaliza actualizaram a previsão a prazo para pior!

"Continuará o predominio da influencia anticiclónica sobre a nosa comunidade, con probabilidade baixa de chuvia e temperaturas propias da época do ano."

Até quando o AA se aguentará? Já nem digo nada!


----------



## ACalado (6 Set 2007 às 04:22)

na europa já se faz sentir as  primeiras quedas de neve  :weather005: agora só resta esperar para que nos toque a nós mas tou a ver que o AA veio para ficar instalado sob as ilhas britânicas


----------



## RMira (6 Set 2007 às 11:43)

O modelo japonês JMA é dos poucos que dá bastante animação a partir de 2ª feira. Ainda assim penso que deve ser um modelo que costuma exagerar  Mas às vezes nunca se sabe  e neste caso talvez esteja um pouco atrasado quanto à ocorrência da pequena instabilidade prevista para o próximo domingo.

http://www.meteociel.com/modeles/jma.php?ech=24&mode=3

Penso que vai ser muito mais fraquinho que isto mas gostava de estar muito enganado


----------



## Brigantia (9 Set 2007 às 23:29)

Boas, para o muito pessoal que pretende rumar a Ponte de Lima no próximo fim-de-semana as previsões são excelentes.

Meteorograma de Ponte de Lima





Vamos tentar manter actualizadas as previsões para aquela que sempre foi e será a grande festa jovem do Norte...as Feiras Novas 2007 estão quase aí...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (10 Set 2007 às 18:21)

Amanhã:

_"Las pocas lluvias que mañana van a caer lo harán en el suroeste de la peninsula y en algún rincón escondido de la Meseta. En el norte, sol a destajo. Temperatura sin grandes cambios respecto la de hoy y el viento, un día más, del sur o este.

Las nubes taparán a ratos el cielo del sur de Portugal, Andalucía y Extremadura. Chaparrones aislados se esperan en cualquier momento del día en esas zonas, pero al llegar la tarde cerca del Cabo de San Vicente o de las sierras onuvenses, alguna tormenta más fuerte. Pero siempre local.

Otras nubes pero ya con amplios claros, afectarán a Castilla la-Mancha, Murcia, el sur de la Comunidad Valenciana, Madrid, Segovia y Teruel. Por la tarde, cuatro gotas dispersas o algunos truenos.

Sol en el Cantábrico, el norte de Portugal, Galicia, los dos archipiélagos, excepto en las Pitiusas donde el cielo de vez en cuando se tapará, todo el Valle del Ebro y Catalunya.

Temperatura más alta en el sureste, con calor y bochorno. En el resto de regiones, por el mediodía y la tarde, también se notará flama en el ambiente, aunque de noche donde esté despejado en el norte hará fresco.

Viento de levante en el Mediterráneo y el Cantábrico, y del sur a suroeste en el suroeste peninsular."_

Departamento de Pronóstico de Meteoclimatic 

Copyright © Meteoclimatic.com


----------



## Brigantia (10 Set 2007 às 23:04)

Algumas pingas podem aparecer na Segunda, mas nada de impeditivo para a grande animação das Feiras Novas...

Meteorograma de Ponte de Lima


----------



## Rog (10 Set 2007 às 23:13)

Para a Madeira, apesar de não ser o típico tempo de Nordeste, não anda longe... será de Norte nos proximos dias, e no máximo com possibilidade de aguaceiros fracos... animação só mesmo lá para o fim do mês.. e se chegar a ocorrer alguma trovoadazita este mês.. contando que já há pelo menos uns 5 meses que nada de trovoadas...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (11 Set 2007 às 19:37)

Olá! A norte na minha terra a animação passa ao lado!
Nada a destacar nos próximos dias... Quiça uma notável queda nas temperaturas a partir de Domingo! Como veêm chuva nem vê-la!


----------



## Brigantia (11 Set 2007 às 23:27)

Ainda falta bastante tempo mas temos mais uma situação interessante para acompanhar...


----------



## RMira (12 Set 2007 às 09:26)

Bons dias,

A mim parece-me que à excepção do próximo fim de semana teremos muita festa em Portugal...realmente essa situação do inicio da próxima semana promete, vamos aguardar pelas próximas runs e talvez no final desta semana já tenhamos mais certezas. Já agora vamos verificando o evoluir dos restantes modelos. A mim parece-me que o GFS não se dá muito bem com convectividade pelo que tenho visto. Até agora gostei bastante de ver os resultados do JMA e do NOGAPS neste caso. (opinião pessoal)


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Set 2007 às 19:12)

Nos próximos dias... a coisa tende a melhorar, pelo menos já há chuva à vista! Notável queda nas temperaturas!
Vamos aguardar!
Meteograma para a minha terra a NORTE:






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## RMira (13 Set 2007 às 11:00)

Olhando para o modelo do INM.es é possível verificar que ainda deverão haver surpresas hoje de tarde!








Reparem agora nas células que se estão a formar às *09UTC*:





Promete uma tarde animada!


----------



## Aurélio (13 Set 2007 às 16:57)

Lamento desapontá-los mas o melhor é tirarem o cavalinho da chuva ... pois este mês de Setembro em termos de chuva já deu o que tinha a dar ... 
Embora pelo menos até Terça-Feira o IM dê alguns Aguaceiros e trovoadas ... bem que podiam dizer que seria somente nas regiões do Interior!!
Mas em termos de precipitação já não vai ter nada a ver com os últimos dias, como podem ver no Site:
http://www.westwind.ch/?link=gfsm,http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rtavn,.png,064,124,184,244,304,364,424,484,544,604,664,724,784,844,904,964,1024,1084,1144,1204,1264


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Set 2007 às 20:21)

Aurélio disse:


> Lamento desapontá-los mas o melhor é tirarem o cavalinho da chuva ... pois este mês de Setembro em termos de chuva já deu o que tinha a dar ...


 Penso que não nem a 15 vamos neste mês e já tivemos instabilidade penso lá para o final do mês quando ocorrer a Feira de São Miguel em Olhão, é raro o ano que não chove por esta feira


----------



## CMPunk (13 Set 2007 às 21:03)

Aurélio disse:


> Lamento desapontá-los mas o melhor é tirarem o cavalinho da chuva ... pois este mês de Setembro em termos de chuva já deu o que tinha a dar ...
> Embora pelo menos até Terça-Feira o IM dê alguns Aguaceiros e trovoadas ... bem que podiam dizer que seria somente nas regiões do Interior!!
> Mas em termos de precipitação já não vai ter nada a ver com os últimos dias, como podem ver no Site:
> http://www.westwind.ch/?link=gfsm,http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rtavn,.png,064,124,184,244,304,364,424,484,544,604,664,724,784,844,904,964,1024,1084,1144,1204,1264



Hum não sei nao, acho que não podemos dizer isso, pois ainda tamos a meio do mes de Setembro e tudo pode acontecer, os mapas de GFS enganam muito, e uma previsao para daqui a uma semana ou mais num mapa de GFS acho que não dá certo, pelo menos foi o que aprendi aqui, posso estar errado. 

Bem Algarvio não te preoukupes que não é só a Feira e Olhão que fica estragada, a de Faro tambem as vezes costuma apanhar chuva. Mas nem todos os anos.


----------



## Minho (14 Set 2007 às 00:12)

Penso que podemos, com bastante confiança, antever o que se irá passar na próxima semana.
Estaremos sobre influência de uma forte Nortada, com o ceu limpo na maioria de Portugal Continental, alguma nuvem ou outra no extremo norte. Não acredito muito na precipitação apontada pelo GFS na segunda-feira. O que iremos assistir é a uma descida acusada das temperaturas em especial das mínimas. Várias cidades do interior irão ter mínimas abaixo dos 10ºC


----------



## Gerofil (17 Set 2007 às 01:48)

Bem, vamos ver o que pode resultar entre o choque da massa de ar quente e húmida sobre a Península e a entrada da massa de ar mais fria e húmida procedente de Noroeste. 
Às vezes acontecem surpresas ...






"copyright 2007 EUMETSAT"


----------



## RMira (17 Set 2007 às 11:36)

Bem e parece que a instabilidade voltará a partir de 5ª feira:








E o GFS antecipou de sábado para 5ª e fortaleceu ainda mais. Na 6ª temos -7 em Portugal!!! É claro que isto ainda falta algum tempo e todos sabemos com o que estamos a lidar. Mas, penso que é de seguir com atenção:












Esperemos pela próxima saída para vermos se se confirma o cenário de convectividade novamente. Aproveito para dizer que já tenho saudades de umas superficies frontais


----------



## Minho (18 Set 2007 às 00:08)

Amanhã o INM está a prever queda de neve no Cantábrico ocidental:



> MUY NUBOSO O CUBIERTO; CHUBASCOS DEBILES O MODERADOS, CON PROBABILIDAD DE QUE SEAN OCASIONALMENTE FUERTES Y LOCALMENTE CON TORMENTAS, MAS PROBABLES EN LA SEGUNDA MITAD DEL DIA. COTA DE NIEVE EN DESCENSO HASTA QUEDAR AL FINAL,* EN LA MITAD OESTE, EN TORNO A 2000 METROS. *BRUMAS Y BANCOS DE NIEBLA DISIPANDOSE A PARTIR DE LA MANANA. TEMPERATURAS MAXIMAS EN MODERADO DESCENSO. VIENTO DE COMPONENTE OESTE FLOJO, AUMENTANDO A MODERADO POR LA TARDE, MAS ACUSADO EN EL LITORAL.



www.inm.es


----------



## Minho (18 Set 2007 às 00:20)

Entretanto acho que a previsão de 29ºC de máxima para Braga do IM vai falhar. Com uma isoterma de 10ºC e vento do norte tenho sérias dúvidas dessa previsão...





http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/previsaoRegional.jsp


----------



## Gerofil (18 Set 2007 às 00:46)

Predicción General para España, próximos días 

DIA 20 (JUEVES) 
EN LA PENINSULA Y BALEARES, PREDOMINIO DE CIELOS POCO NUBOSOS,
SALVO EN EL AREA DEL ESTRECHO, OESTE Y SUROESTE PENINSULAR DONDE
HABRA INTERVALOS NUBOSOS, Y EN AREAS DE MONTANA DEL SUR Y SURESTE
PENINSULAR, DONDE SE ESPERA NUBOSIDAD DE EVOLUCION CON
POSIBILIDAD DE ALGUN CHUBASCO DEBIL Y DISPERSO.
TEMPERATURAS SIN CAMBIOS O EN LIGERO ASCENSO EN TODO EL PAIS,
SIENDO EL ASCENSO MODERADO EN PUNTOS DE LA MITAD NORTE PENINSULAR.

DIA 21 (VIERNES)
EN LA MITAD SUR Y ESTE PENINSULAR, ASI COMO EN CANARIAS, CIELOS
NUBOSOS Y POSIBILIDAD DE CHUBASCOS DEBILES Y DISPERSOS QUE
OCASIONALMENTE PODRIAN IR ACOMPANADOS DE TORMENTA. EN EL RESTO
DEL PAIS, INTERVALOS NUBOSOS PREDOMINANDO LAS NUBES MEDIAS Y
ALTAS, SALVO EN EL AREA CANTABRICA, DONDE ES POSIBLE ALGUNA
PRECIPITACION DEBIL.
TEMPERATURAS EN ASCENSO LIGERO EN LA PENINSULA, Y SIN CAMBIOS
SIGNIFICATIVOS EN EL RESTO DEL PAIS.

Fonte: INM




mirones disse:


> Bem e parece que a instabilidade voltará a partir de 5ª feira:
> 
> E o GFS antecipou de sábado para 5ª e fortaleceu ainda mais. Na 6ª temos -7 em Portugal!!! É claro que isto ainda falta algum tempo e todos sabemos com o que estamos a lidar. Mas, penso que é de seguir com atenção:
> 
> Esperemos pela próxima saída para vermos se se confirma o cenário de convectividade novamente. Aproveito para dizer que já tenho saudades de umas superficies frontais


----------



## RMira (18 Set 2007 às 09:01)

Gerofil disse:


> Predicción General para España, próximos días
> 
> DIA 20 (JUEVES)
> EN LA PENINSULA Y BALEARES, PREDOMINIO DE CIELOS POCO NUBOSOS,
> ...



O GFS continua a insistir no mesmo (se bem que em menos precipitação). Até vou deixar esta carta para mais tarde recordar (somente a 72 horas):





Vamos ver, para já o IM apenas indica trovoadas para o interior centro e sul sexta, mas a avaliar pela carta anterior não deveria ser bem assim. Vamos aguardar então pelo evoluir da situação.


----------



## Vince (18 Set 2007 às 09:20)

Algumas previsões:

*Instituto de Meteorologia *


> *3ª Feira, 18 de Setembro de 2007*
> Céu pouco nublado, apresentando-se temporariamente muito
> nublado durante a tarde com aguaceiros dispersos.
> Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), tornando-se moderado
> ...


(c) Instituto de Meteorologia


*Ceamet*


> *Situación sinóptica: Martes 18 de Septiembre de 2007*
> Conforme avanza la vaguada de Oeste a Este, por el Norte peninsular, el frente frío asociado ya está acabando de rebasar el Nordeste de la Península Ibérica, aunque su cola aún provoca abundante nubosidad baja y lloviznas en el Cantábrico y cara Norte pirenaica, así como inestabilidad y chubascos tormentosos en el Este de Cataluña. Pero, tras su paso, el anticiclón atlántico al Norte de Azores comienza a entrar sobre todo el Norte peninsular, y va a traer una mejoría y estabilización a esas regiones del Norte peninsular que se manifestará ya con claridad mañana. Sin embargo, por otro lado, tras el paso de la vaguada va a quedar estrangulada un área de inestabilidad centrada hacia el Sur de Portugal, que acabará cerrándose conformándose una pequeña depresión fría aislada en los niveles medios y altos de la troposfera. Ese remanente de inestabilidad hacia el Sur y Suroeste hará que la entrada del anticiclón se de básicamente hacia el Norte de la Península, con bajas relativas hacia el Sur, con la consecuente formación en superficie de una advección de vientos de Levante. De momento, a corto plazo, a partir de últimas horas de hoy ya podría tener alguna consecuencia para la Comunidad Valenciana y Baleares, ya que la tendencia a girar los vientos al Este a partir de la tarde, junto con el paso muy ajustado de la cola del frente frío, y la posición ya en altitud de una relativa difluencia delantera con respecto a la pequeña perturbación que se irá gestando al Sur de Portugal, podría causar, no sólo la entrada de algunas nubes bajas marítimas (como indicábamos ayer) sino también la posible aparición de algún núcleo tormentoso moderado. A más largo plazo cabe prestar atención a la evolución de la pequeña perturbación del Suroeste peninsular, ya que hacia el próximo fin de semana podría acabar transitando hacia la Comunidad en dirección Este, con lo que podría regresar la probabilidad de precipitaciones intensas al Este peninsular. Pero aún no se puede confirmar.


(c) Ceamet


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Set 2007 às 12:09)

[/URL][/IMG]

Cape -7 no algarve, lá vamos ter trovoadas bastante fortes e severas e o instituto de meteorologia a partir de amanhã, já dá novamente aguaceiros e trovoadas para o sul do país.


----------



## Brigantia (18 Set 2007 às 22:57)

A Quinta-Feira será mesmo explosiva a Sul.
















A situação no Algarve pode mesmo ser muito severa!!





> DIA 18 DE SEPTIEMBRE DE 2007 A LAS 13,00 HORA OFICIAL
> 
> PREDICCION VALIDA PARA LOS DIAS DEL 20 AL 22 DE SEPTIEMBRE DE 2007
> 
> ...


Fonte: © INM


----------



## Brigantia (18 Set 2007 às 23:37)

Já repararam que na Sexta vamos ter um dia bem molhado...

Meteorograma de Bragança:


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (19 Set 2007 às 00:55)

Malta boas noites!!

Eu sei k nao th aparecido por aqui, mas a situaçao e de extrema relevancia!!

https://www.fnmoc.navy.mil/wxmap_cg...prod&area=gfs_europeg&prod=500&dtg=2007091800


UMA DANA a -20!!

Verifiquem!! O Alerta vermelho se assim a situaçao se confirmar sera bem  metido!!

Boas noites


----------



## mocha (19 Set 2007 às 09:59)

não consigo ver a pagina


----------



## Vince (19 Set 2007 às 11:07)

*MODELOS*


Os valores de CAPE para 5ª/6ªf ... bem são interessantes para o Sul, mas como temos visto sempre, pouco querem dizer sobre onde haverá trovoadas, e da intensidade das mesmas.

Na última semana em que tivemos interessantes trovoadas quase por todo o lado (nalguns casos muito fortes, como a 1ª de Portalegre) tivemos valores previstos de CAPE modestos , e de outras vezes temos valores altos e não vemos nada...

*Precipitação GFS (run 6z) vs Precipitação ECMWF (run 00z)* *Até Domingo 24:00*

*Nota:* A precipitação acumulada do ECMWF é em 12h obviamente (contra as 6h do GFS)
Assim à 1ª vista quer um quer outro não me parecem nada de muito excepcional (em Portugal, quase mesmo na fronteira), atendendo que estamos a falar de modelos *globais,* e ainda a *48 horas* de distância. Depois quase na hora é que vemos no satélite se há alguma célula mais ou menos intensa nalgum local.












O ECM (às horas que escrevo) tem a precipitação aberta ao publico.

Vamos ver o que dizem os modelos de mesoescala como o Hirlam amanhã.


----------



## Vince (19 Set 2007 às 11:15)

*Previsão do IM*



> *4ª Feira, 19 de Setembro de 2007*
> Períodos de céu muito nublado, tornando-se pouco nublado
> nas regiões a norte do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela.
> Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) do quadrante leste,
> ...


© Instituto de Meteorologia


----------



## RMira (19 Set 2007 às 16:46)

E aí está tipico do IM, sempre em cima da onda 

Distrito de Lisboa

Última actualização da informação: quarta-feira, 19 Setembro 2007 às 15:37 UTC.

(Informação será actualizada nas próximas 24 horas.)


Informação do Aviso

 Início
 quarta-feira, 19 Setembro 2007 às 16:00 (UTC).

Fim
 quarta-feira, 19 Setembro 2007 às 16:59 (UTC).

Precipitação Forte   
Aguaceiros localmente fortes e por vezes de granizo e acompanhados de trovoadas


----------



## mocha (19 Set 2007 às 17:12)

e já com alerta amarelo pra chuva


----------



## Portin (19 Set 2007 às 17:19)

Alerta 16-17h, situação às 16h30:






© Instituto de Meteorologia


----------



## Vince (19 Set 2007 às 18:04)

*MODELOS*

*GFS (Global) vs. HIRLAM (regional) (runs 12z de hoje)
*
Precipitação acumulada para 6ªf: 06z e 12z respecivamente.





http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsavneur.html





http://www.inm.es/web/infmet/modnum/hirlam.html


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Set 2007 às 23:38)

Pessoal! Já havia comentado há cerca de 3 semanas, mas quando o AA irá de férias! Para quando umas perturbações Atlânticas? Que saudade!


----------



## RMira (20 Set 2007 às 10:16)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Pessoal! Já havia comentado há cerca de 3 semanas, mas quando o AA irá de férias! Para quando umas perturbações Atlânticas? Que saudade!



Também eu, também eu...


----------



## RMira (20 Set 2007 às 11:33)

Por falar nisso começa-se a desenhar a 1ª para o final do mês. Apesar de ainda falta muito tempo, a tendência tem sido esta:


----------



## ACalado (20 Set 2007 às 15:20)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Pessoal! Já havia comentado há cerca de 3 semanas, mas quando o AA irá de férias! Para quando umas perturbações Atlânticas? Que saudade!



parece que vem por ai a 1 superficie frontal da época


----------



## Fil (22 Set 2007 às 22:32)

Não há previsões de chuva, mas pelo menos no norte de Portugal já vamos ter um cheirinho do outono no inicio da próxima semana!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Set 2007 às 21:29)

Poderá chegar aos Açores?


----------



## Vince (24 Set 2007 às 01:12)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Poderá chegar aos Açores?



Não, vê o tópico sobre a Tempestade subtropical  JERRY no Forum Tempo Tropical.

Move-se para norte, onde encontrará água mais fria e windshear (cisalhamento de vento) desfavorável, sendo finalmente absorvido por uma depressão extratropical, como poderás tu próprio verificar nos mapas do GFS a 48 horas.
Por vezes estas interacções/absorções de sistemas tropicais por outras depressões dão origem a situações interessantes, mas desta vez penso que não será o caso, pois o Jerry como sistema tropical na verdade não é lá grande coisa  

Deixo-te a última análise (_Discussion_ como dizem os americanos do NHC) da situação:



> JERRY IS BEGINNING TO TAKE ON A MORE TROPICAL APPEARANCE ON VISIBLE
> SATELLITE IMAGES.  LOW CLOUD LINES ARE WRAPPING MORE TIGHTLY AROUND
> THE CENTER AND THERE IS SOME DEEP CONVECTION NOT TOO FAR TO THE
> NORTHEAST OF THE CENTER.  AMSU DATA SUGGEST THAT THE CYCLONE HAS
> ...



Como não está nas nossas águas nem está previsto afectar os Açores, falemos deste tema no tópico dedicado do Tempo Tropical.


----------



## Vince (24 Set 2007 às 09:34)

*Algumas previsões:*

*Instituto de Meteorologia*


> Continente
> *2ª Feira, 24 de Setembro de 2007*
> 
> Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, aumentando temporariamente de
> ...


© Instituto de Meteorologia


*CEAMET*


> *Situación sinóptica: Lunes 24 de Septiembre de 2007*
> ...
> Sin embargo cabe indicar que se observa, dentro de la propia Circulación General del Oeste en el ámbito general de Europa, una clara tendencia a movimientos meridianos, de Norte a Sur o bien de Sur a Norte. Es un tipo de circulación con clara propensión a bloqueos anticiclónicos en latitudes altas y posible descenso de perturbaciones hacia el Sur, a través de vaguadas de onda corta y larga elongación Norte-Sur. De momento no se observa el movimiento de ninguna depresión importante hasta las mismas inmediaciones de la Península, pero sí se observa el inicio de la migración del anticiclón de Azores hacia el Norte y Nordeste, junto con la expansión de una vaguada ciclónica de aire frío hasta centroeuropa, que en los próximos días será forzada a cerrase, formando una depresión fría aislada sobre centroeuropa. De momento no afectará directamente a la Península Ibérica, aunque es difícil aún prever la evolución o posibles realimentaciones posteriores a medio o largo plazo de esta perturbación. No obstante, asociado a ese perturbación en formación, llega hoy el extremo de un frente frío al Norte de la Península, que lo recorrerá de Oeste a Este, con un cambio de tiempo en el tercio Norte peninsular, pero estabilidad extendiéndose al resto de la Península con una transitoria entrada de las altas presiones por el Oeste de esta. Sin embargo, de cara a mañana la cola del frente se encontrará ya sobre Baleares, al tiempo que se recuperará un poco cierta entrada marítima hacia el Sur de la Comunidad Valenciana, y el anticiclón atlántico ya comenzará a migrar hacia el Norte. Ello, junto con la presencia de una débil inestabilidad en las capas medias-altas de la troposfera hacia el Norte y Este de la Península, puede hacer que regresen intervalos nubosos, e incluso alguna precipitación, a la Comunidad Valenciana a partir de mañana, comenzando por el centro-Sur de esta. No se tratará de una situación de lluvias importantes, sino más bien una situación variable entre nubes y claros, acompañada además de un descenso térmico, pero que puede prolongarse de forma bastante similar durante gran parte de la semana.


© CEAM


----------



## RMira (24 Set 2007 às 12:53)

A avaliar pelos modelos (em consonância) vamos ter um inicio de Outubro muito prometedor!  

Já a partir de dia 29/30 teremos o inicio deste novo ciclo e a primeira situação de verdadeiro Outono no nosso país.


----------



## Gerofil (24 Set 2007 às 13:18)

Carta Sinóptica de Superfície prevista para Sábado, 29 de Setembro:






copyright © 2007 Met Office


----------



## squidward (24 Set 2007 às 13:32)

depois das fortes trovoadas, venham mas é as belas superfícies frontais


----------



## Skizzo (24 Set 2007 às 14:48)

Que horror, vem aí chuva, detesto!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Set 2007 às 19:39)

Meteograma para Paradela (Chaves) Altitude: 794m


----------



## ACalado (24 Set 2007 às 19:49)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Meteograma para Paradela (Chaves) Altitude: 794m



boas flaviense tudo bem? podes facultar-me de onde ves esses meteogramas sff?
abraço e obrigado


----------



## Minho (24 Set 2007 às 23:27)

spiritmind disse:


> boas flaviense tudo bem? podes facultar-me de onde ves esses meteogramas sff?
> abraço e obrigado



Olá spiritmind...

Penso que é neste site: http://www.freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=4&gid=2740313

Ab.


----------



## ACalado (25 Set 2007 às 00:03)

Minho disse:


> Olá spiritmind...
> 
> Penso que é neste site: http://www.freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=4&gid=2740313
> 
> Ab.



obrigado amigo 
abraço


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (25 Set 2007 às 10:37)

Ainda falta algum tempo, mas parece que a coisa se pode compor para a próxima Segunda-feira:


----------



## Vince (25 Set 2007 às 12:19)

*MODELOS *

Este seria o panorama quanto a precipitação para os próximos 7 dias segundo o modelo GFS (run das 6z)





http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsavneur.html


----------



## RMira (25 Set 2007 às 13:59)

Sempre interessantes...que saudades das nossas superficies frontais...aí vem ela, a 1ª!!! Preparem-se....





Meteograma para Setúbal:


----------



## Jota 21 (25 Set 2007 às 15:10)

Boas! Tenho lido aqui os vossos posts com as previsões de chuva para o próximo fim-de-semana e inicio da próxima semana e gostaria de perguntar onde posso ver previsões a mais longo prazo, ou seja para o fim-de-semana seguinte (5,6 e 7 de Outubro). Especialmente no Algarve.
 Obrigado.
 P.S-A galeria com as imagens das últimas trovoadas está óptima.


----------



## Aurélio (25 Set 2007 às 15:15)

Pois mas creio que neste momento ainda é extremamente cedo ...
Tenho vindo a acompanhar as previsões meteorlógicos a médio prazo (acima de 5/7 dias, e os modelos nunca tem vindo a bater certos ... nem em termos de precipitação nem em termos de pressão atmosférica ....
Por isso creio que será necessário esperar mais 2 dias ... para verificar o que esta 1ª depressão poderá fazer ... e o tempo que permancerá junto a Portugal!!
Podem consultar o site de onde eu extraio a minha previsão a 8 dias se desejarem:
http://www.westwind.ch/?page=gfsm

Mas em principio deverá chover em todo o país (de acordo com os modelos de hoje) entre Domingo e Terça - Feira, sendo mais significativa na Segunda-Feira e devendo ser esta depressão acompanhada de trovoadas como não poderia deixar de ser nesta altura do ano....

Depois disso parece vir a reinar o SOL!!


----------



## Jota 21 (25 Set 2007 às 15:19)

Obrigado pela rápida resposta.


----------



## Aurélio (25 Set 2007 às 15:26)

Jota .... olha eu costumo consultar vários sites de informação meteorológica sendo alguns com previsões a 8 dias de distancia e outros a 15 dias de distancia, mas em especial costumo consultar um site que tem prtevisões consoante os vários modelos existentes.
Neste site podes consultar as previsões a 8 dias, 15 dias e a longo prazo:

8 Dias:
http://www.westwind.ch/?page=gfsm

15 Dias:
http://www.wetterzentrale.de
http://expert.weatheronline.co.uk/pslv_frame.htm

Sazonal: (actualizado diariamente)
http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/people/wwang/cfs_fcst/

Usa e abusa que estes sites são muito bons ... mas aviso já que as previsões são muito faliveis a partir dos 8 dias.
Quanto ás sazonais ... esse modelo que te indiquei tenho estado a acompanhá-lo há cerca de ano e meio e não me tem decepcionado...
Também és Algarvio como eu ... então deves gostar do prognóstico para Novembro e Dezembro ... mas essencialmente Novembro.

Um abraço ....Usa e abusa ...


----------



## RMira (25 Set 2007 às 15:39)

Aurélio, é verdade que ainda falta algum tempo e a menos de 120 horas é mais correcto mas também o GFS dá-se melhor com as superficies frontais que com trovoadas, até porque são muito mais faceis de prever...posição do A + JET + Intensidade inicial e depois mete-se tudo numa misturadora e "caput" 

As células são muito mais complexas...digo eu


----------



## Jota 21 (25 Set 2007 às 15:41)

Caro Aurélio, já aqui fui mais do que uma vez tomado por Algarvio, que não sou. Gosto imenso do Algarve, passo férias há mais de 30 anos numa ilha do Algarve (Farol), sinto-me óptimamente no Algarve -parece que quando lá chego e saio do carro me sinto logo outro- e não me importava mesmo nada de lá viver permanentemente. Mas a verdade é que sou de Sintra, vivo no sopé da serra, com aquele clima próprio da zona. A minha curiosidade sobre o tempo que vai estar no Algarve no fim-de-semana de 5, 6 e 7 é só porque vou lá estar 3 dias e embora goste imenso ver chover nesses dias não me dava lá muito jeito. 
 Muito obrigado pelos links sugeridos,
 Cumprimentos


----------



## Aurélio (25 Set 2007 às 15:52)

Jota desculpa ... apenas pensei isso ... porque querias saber o tempo para o Algarve !!
Sintra é uma terra linda .... 
Fica bem e um abraço !!


----------



## Jota 21 (25 Set 2007 às 17:12)

Não é preciso pedir desculpa! Também gosto de Sintra embora meteorológicamente falando não tenha grandes atractivos. Muita humidade, muito vento especialmente no Verão, muito nevoeiro na costa, poucos fenómenos atmosféricos para apreciar. Mas é aqui que vivo portanto a gente adapta-se...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Set 2007 às 19:48)

Me gusta!


----------



## Fil (25 Set 2007 às 20:50)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Me gusta!



Imagino que sim  aquela mancha amarela está mesmo por cima da tua aldeia!

Para aqui o GFS prevê 73,6 mm até às 180h, e uns 25 mm para o fim de semana.


----------



## Tiagofsky (26 Set 2007 às 00:48)

Dreams can come true...!! eheh


----------



## Vince (26 Set 2007 às 11:16)

Hoje talvez haja alguma animação na Madeira, com uma depressão nos niveis altos (ULL), situada entre a Madeira e as Canárias, a gerar uma valente célula bem no centro. A depressão não tem lá muito frio em altura, mas nesta zona a temperatura da água dá uma boa ajuda.












*
10:00 (9z)*


----------



## Gerofil (26 Set 2007 às 12:24)

Vince disse:


> Hoje talvez haja alguma animação na Madeira, com uma depressão nos niveis altos (ULL), situada entre a Madeira e as Canárias, a gerar uma valente célula bem no centro. A depressão não tem lá muito frio em altura, mas nesta zona a temperatura da água dá uma boa ajuda.



*Às 11h00*:



"copyright 2007 EUMETSAT"


----------



## Mago (26 Set 2007 às 16:06)

Previsão para os Proximos Quatro dias (Guarda):






Quinta Feira - Céu pouco nublado ou limpo
Sexta Feira - Céu pouco nublado 
Sabado - Céu pouco nublado de manhã , muito nublado com aguaceiros no periodo da tarde.
Domingo: Chuva moderada


http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/avnpanel1.html

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rtavn844.png


----------



## Seavoices (26 Set 2007 às 18:08)

Jota 21 disse:


> Não é preciso pedir desculpa! Também gosto de Sintra embora meteorológicamente falando não tenha grandes atractivos. Muita humidade, muito vento especialmente no Verão, muito nevoeiro na costa, poucos fenómenos atmosféricos para apreciar. Mas é aqui que vivo portanto a gente adapta-se...



Tb sou de Sintra, tb vivi muitos anos no sopé da serra e acho que é exactamente nesses fenómenos e na interpretação desses sinais que está a piada do tempo em Sintra, que quase se pode dizer que é único no país!

Abraço


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Set 2007 às 19:14)

Cenário para o próximo Domingo! 








Belo início de Outubro! 
Ai as vindimas! Na minha aldeia já está tudo em alvoroço!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Set 2007 às 22:15)

Reparem na máxima para Terça para a minha aldeia!
Paradela de Monforte (Chaves) Altitude: 793m





A concretizar-se, realmente impressionante!

*Visitem: [=Xi_Zhongxun=]™ [:: my new blog :: www.meteorologiapt.blogspot.com ::]*


----------



## Minho (26 Set 2007 às 22:55)

Depois de uma série de avanços e recuos começa a desenhar-se a entrada no próximo Sábado.  Mais do que a chuva penso que será mais assinalável a intensidade do vento principalmente na costa NW da Península Ibéria. Em maior ou menor medida todos os distritos serão afectadas pela chuva. Um fim-de-semana outonal.... 

*Meteograma para o Porto*







*Meteograma para o Lisboa*







*Meteograma para Faro*


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Set 2007 às 23:03)

Meteorograma para Faro




Já teve 32 mm agora só aponta para 22.5 mm  quero mais


----------



## squidward (26 Set 2007 às 23:18)

temos chuvinha portanto....


----------



## Kraliv (27 Set 2007 às 11:46)

Boas,


Será que vai ser mesmo assim  já retirou a trovoada para Domingo /Segunda


----------



## mocha (27 Set 2007 às 12:25)

bem aqui pra minha cidade ainda tenho trovoada pra domingo, mas ja retiraram a de segunda e terça, a ver vamos se isto n muda mais


----------



## Aurélio (27 Set 2007 às 15:59)

O que eu já reparei é que ninguém se entende ... 
 Tenho vindo a consultar vários sites e vários modelos ... e o predomínio é o tira e o põe ... quer a chuva ... quer a intensidade e posicionamento da depressão que para cá se dirige ... 
Nem a 96 horas isto está a bater certo...

Existe sites que nem coloca chuva aqui para Faro, outros dão chuva até Segunda, outros dão até Quarta e Quinta!!
Uns mais chuva aqui para o Sul .. outros dão mais para o Norte !!
Enfim nem arrisco dizer se vai chover aqui ou não !!


----------



## RMira (27 Set 2007 às 16:39)

Boas amigos,

Já repararam nisto?





Aquilo a surgir ao canto inferior esquerdo é o fluxo tropical ou é impressão minha? E o Jet ajuda-o 








É uma tendência que o GFS tem apostado ao longo dos últimos dias e está a entrar no quadro das 180h...

E logo na altura em que estou na Finlândia rodeado de Anti-ciclones


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Set 2007 às 17:04)

Bom, domingo será um dia de chuva em todo o país segundo o ECMWF





Aurélio, no Algarve pelo menos até 3ªfeira deverá chover, amanhã à tarde, já existe a possibilidade de aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## Mago (27 Set 2007 às 17:51)

*Domingo...*


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Set 2007 às 17:59)

Meteorograma para Olhão:





Ainda falta algum tempo o que é aquilo é só água minha nossa 





esta ainda melhor o que é aquilo a caminho dos Açores


----------



## Brigantia (27 Set 2007 às 18:05)

Mais uma imagem (previsão) para Domingo:





Fonte: © Meteociel


----------



## Brigantia (27 Set 2007 às 18:15)

Ainda é cedo mas no início da proxima semana pode voltar a animação ao Sul do país...





Situação a acompanhar...


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Set 2007 às 23:30)

Reparem neste mapa na cor de laranja para terça-feira aqui na minha zona Faro/Olhão, ou estou a ver mal  50 a 100 mm  é muita fruta, mas isto é o ECMWF

e o meteorograma para Olhão 85 mm


----------



## RMira (28 Set 2007 às 10:44)

Boas, peço desculpa por não estar a vir aqui tantas vezes mas é devido ao trabalho  

Preparaem-se, a partir da tarde de amanhã vamos começar a ver a chuvinha a cair acompanhada de vento moderado a forte soprando com rajadas muito fortes principalmente na noite e madrugada de domingo. Depois à tarde, no domingo, uma acalmia...

Tenham calma pois ela vai cair em força e infelizmente vai fazer estragos em sitios onde não se tenham tomado medidas de prevenção...


----------



## RMira (28 Set 2007 às 11:38)

Já vos havia referido que o GFS insiste em colocar uma entrada tropical para a 2ª semana de Outubro e hoje continua a manifestar o mesmo. Reparem no canto inferior esquerdo!





É algo que me está a preocupar um bocado.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Set 2007 às 13:32)

Fonte: CMC analysis and forecast cyclone phase evolution


----------



## Aurélio (28 Set 2007 às 15:02)

Bom parece que isto finalmente começa a estabilizar um bocadinho ....

Tarde de Sábado - Terça_Feira: Chuva ou aguaceiros e trovoadas;
Quarta - Feira: Mistura de Sol com chuva;
Quinta - Feira - Domingo: Sol e nuvens;
Domingo - ... - ?????? (nada definido)


----------



## Mago (28 Set 2007 às 15:15)

*Seg.Especial Mau Tempo: chuva,vento e trovoada, 30 Set- 2 Out 2007*

Por agora deposito bastante confiança neste:
Domingo.....


----------



## Brigantia (28 Set 2007 às 17:42)

De facto os próximos dias poderão ser interessantes...


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Set 2007 às 18:03)

Bom, se chover isto, é uma excelente rega 

*Meteorograma para Olhão*


----------



## Gerofil (29 Set 2007 às 00:07)

Gostaria de chamar a atenção para a evolução da depressão formada a Noroeste da Península Ibérica. Assim, observando a figura, a depressão  não irá evoluir para leste mas sim para sul ou sueste, onde vai acabar por se dissipar.
As precipitações mais elevadas (em Portugal Continental) vão ocorrer entre Sábado e Domingo, com a passagem de um sistema frontal (associado ao centro de baixas pressões) sobre o território do Continente, em deslocação de Oeste para Leste. Posteriormente, a massa de ar húmida vai favorecer a continuação de ocorrência de aguaceiros, com possibilidade de trovoadas, que irão diminuindo de frequência a partir já de Domingo.



Gerofil disse:


> Fonte: CMC analysis and forecast cyclone phase evolution


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Set 2007 às 12:18)

o GFS voltou a colocar 84 mm para Olhão:





Esta noite:





Amanhã, previsão de trovoada para Faro:





Fonte: Euronews





Fonte:www.wxmaps.org/pix/prec4.html


----------



## Vince (29 Set 2007 às 22:40)

Estofex com alerta "1" para amanhã








> *... western Iberian Peninsula ...*
> 
> Along and ahead of the cold front trailing from the Atlantic low-pressure system, scattered thunderstorms will likely develop over western Iberia. Shear profiles will be quite strong with up to 25 m/s DLS and 10 m/s LLS. This implies that a few storms may become supercellular, with threats for large hail and isolated/brief tornadoes


http://www.estofex.org/


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Set 2007 às 23:53)

*Meteorograma para Olhão *





Agora é acompanhar a situação e vamos ver se o GFS acerta ou erra completamente, dou uma margem de erro entre 52 mm e 85 mm foi o mínimo e o máximo que o GFS apresentou para a minha cidade, vamos ver se enche o túnel até acima como ocorreu 4 vezes no outono passado


----------

